# gator re-intro........its been a while and lot's of change!



## gator_mclusky (May 18, 2013)

Hey all. Lots of changes in the last few yrs. Great ones for me. Alot more focused now that I tossed away the booze. It took some shaking from God but it woke me up!!!!!!!!

Only had a chance to glance around but from the looks of it, seems like Ill run into alot of familiar faces.......


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2013)

gator_mclusky, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 19, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## baby1 (May 19, 2013)

Hey gator!!!!!  Welcome


----------



## brazey (May 19, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## charley (May 19, 2013)

_*welcome back bro !!!*_


----------



## stevekc73 (May 19, 2013)

Welcome gator_mclusky!


----------



## Swfl (May 19, 2013)

welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 19, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## Raw Habitz (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the party, lots of great info here and pretty cool members


----------



## cdan19 (May 28, 2013)

Welcome back, great to hear. God bless.


----------



## sneedham (May 29, 2013)

*Hey Gator, Been their and it sucks until you realize how important and how much better life can be without it.....just sayin....Welcome to the forums.....*


----------



## Sherk (May 29, 2013)

Welcome back bro. Glad to see you're on a straighter path. 


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## gator_mclusky (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks to everyone!!!!! Addiction is Hell. I'm working with some peeps that didint have the safety net I did when they got out. By the grace of God I didnt kill anyone in an accident and spared myself from a long prison stretch.

God Bless all of


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## massai (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gator_mclusky (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. Hoping to have more time to hang out more. Lots of familiar faces!!!

Am I blind or did I not see an HGH discussion section???????


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 25, 2013)

Good to hear from you again gator. Welcome back.


----------



## gator_mclusky (Jun 25, 2013)

Its been a long time Shawn!!!!!!! Great to be here!


----------



## Raw Habitz (Jul 2, 2013)

gator_mclusky said:


> Thanks to everyone!!!!! Addiction is Hell. I'm working with some peeps that didint have the safety net I did when they got out. By the grace of God I didnt kill anyone in an accident and spared myself from a long prison stretch.
> 
> God Bless all of



I'm going on % years now and enjoying even the bad days best of luck to brother


----------

